# STEROIDS.Everything you ever wanted to know.



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

You weren't foooooking joking when you said EVERYTHING where you?

Life story and a half.


----------



## paul_22 (Jul 3, 2008)

lol ive been reading it in sections and giving myself rest inbetween lollllllll


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I was gonna say mate, god damn you read fast.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Good post mate, but some credit where it came from dude... :thumb:


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

Pfffff! I read all that and I still don't know if it they will make my c0ck bigger:cursing:


----------



## latethirties (Jun 25, 2008)

lots of information...thanks...subscribing to this one so I can come back for info


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

agree with Robsta it is an excellent read but credit the original author mate


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> agree with Robsta it is an excellent read but credit the original author mate


What makes you lads think it's not my work (don't answer that) 

Of course, i'll add accreditation to the article it's vague but it's well deserved.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I did think you wrote it mate, so that's why i said credit the author..

You mean you didn't...well I never..... 

:lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

side effects of reading up on everything you need to know anabolic steroids;

blurred vision

head ache

not going training due to being cross eyed


----------



## debodeebs (Aug 18, 2008)

got steroids in me brain now


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap:


debodeebs said:


> got steroids in me brain now


 :clap:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I will have to tag this page as its too much LOL


----------



## alz (Jul 7, 2008)

Found that really interesting, helpful too. Been lifting weights for a number of years now kinda reached a plataeu though( age maybe?? im 34) so have been thinking about the stuff for a while. Theres dangers/side effects with every drug know to man, but that article was really helpful, cheers. Newbie by the way, just incase you didnt notice! So hello to everyone.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

alz said:


> Found that really interesting, helpful too. Been lifting weights for a number of years now kinda reached a plataeu though( age maybe?? im 34) so have been thinking about the stuff for a while. Theres dangers/side effects with every drug know to man, but that article was really helpful, cheers. Newbie by the way, just incase you didnt notice! So hello to everyone.


Yea, glad i found it, very very interesting.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

good find...and good copy & paste...is it a peer reviewed journal because i didnt see too many harvard system references at the end?


----------



## Clyde T. nassif (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to see you liked my article. A number of my newsletter readers and clients recognized it immediately.Visit my website at http://www.naturescorner.com -my newsletters are posted there as well as other sites.I am a holistic consultant with a client base in Houston, TX.I am also the consultant for various celebrity models in Houston, TX.I do have clients from around the world that come to Houston on a regular basis for consultations. I come out to the sites in Houston.Appointmnets must be booked in advance. Seminar and other fees must also be paid in advance.If personal email consultations desired, the fees must be paid in advance.Due to time constraints, I DO NOT TAKE PHONE APPOINTMENTS.-Clyde T. Nassif, Holistic Consultant


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Clyde T. nassif said:


> Glad to see you liked my article. A number of my newsletter readers and clients recognized it immediately.Visit my website at [B]http://www.naturescorner.com[/B] -my newsletters are posted there as well as other sites.I am a holistic consultant with a client base in Houston, TX.I am also the consultant for various celebrity models in Houston, TX.I do have clients from around the world that come to Houston on a regular basis for consultations. I come out to the sites in Houston.Appointments must be booked in advance. Seminar and other fees must also be paid in advance.If personal email consultations desired, the fees must be paid in advance.Due to time constraints, I DO NOT TAKE PHONE APPOINTMENTS.-Clyde T. Nassif, Holistic Consultant




Hi Clyde, great to hear from the man behind the article.

I can't thank you enough for the time and energy you must have had to put in, it's one of the most indepth, interesting and informative articles on the subject iv'e ever read. I have and will continue to refer back to such a great piece of work, as i'm sure many of us will.

Many thanks, if i could rep you more than once i would.


----------



## Clyde T. nassif (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the credit. I have received increased interest in consultations over it.I have many clients from around the world.I also do occassional articles at mamasherbs.com ,a holistic site. For those who do not know if steroids will make their male organ bigger. They won't- quite the opposite. The more extraneous the testosterone(male hormone) levels, the less the body produces and the higher the estrogen(female hormone) levels, thus, males with small male organs and large female looking breasts(Gynecomastia). *Clyde T. Nassif, Holistic Consultant, Owner Nature's Corner, naturescorner.com **[/color*]


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, you may want to spend some of your valuable time learning how to use a keyboard mate....


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Well, you may want to spend some of your valuable time learning how to use a keyboard mate....


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I was trying to read this at work but i have got no chance lol iit is way way too long for that but the bit i have read is informative so i will defo read when i get home!!!!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

UKBoss said:


> good read,i have seen it before and i still think most the young men will not bother to read it all as they are in to much of a rush to get big,shame as they would learn a thing or to they need to know,i think it needs a compact verstion that they will read(my motto is keep it simple)  just my oppion like


I totally agree mate, i was going to chop it about before i posted it, but in recognition of the author i thought i'd post it in it's entirety, but it's definately worth putting together a concise version without too much of the tech stuff.

Glad you took the time Chris4Pez.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

18yrBodyBuilder said:


> hahahahah i aint readin tht lol its too much man
> 
> but all i know is steds make ur ballz small..my momma told me not to take steds..so i wont hahahahahah


Yeah especially if she plays with them she will notice the change in size. :whistling:


----------



## Baggers (May 31, 2008)

Ouch,

Just joined the site and on a massive 2 posts lol. Hi to everyone. I have to say, that its undeniable that the thread is a great read but is hard to get to grips with as a newbie.

I think the first post I read was a "how much can you bench press" to a tomb on the use of steroids. I think the most important thing that I will take from this is that its far more complex than I thought and that there is a lot of reading up to do before considering taking this route.

For the record, I've not long left the services where random checks are made to prevent the use of any such substances and so it just wasnt possible. Besides which, I dont think the quoted side effects and a 6 month tour in the desert would go well together lol.

Want to finish with a big thanks for the info and i'll be keeping a close eye on the thread to see what other people have to say.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

^ You told him to hijack someone elses thread, so he hijacked one of yours, Mars. :laugh:

:lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Sylar said:


> ^ You told him to hijack someone elses thread, so he hijacked one of yours, Mars. :laugh:
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol::lol:fvck i don't believe this guy, wind up or what

Well at least he bumped my thread, i guess. :thumb:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:fvck i don't believe this guy, wind up or what
> 
> Well at least he bumped my thread, i guess. :thumb:


Yeah, was a bit of a p!ss take! :laugh:

Nice post btw.. :cool2:

EDIT* His message has been deleted now, it looks like i'm having a pop at *Baggers*


----------



## dsnak3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome post, lots of great info here, most of it Im sure I havent even gotten to yet. Im really liking this forum.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

was this all written by the same auther or was it compiled from various sources?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Scottswald said:


> was this all written by the same auther or was it compiled from various sources?


I did give accreditation to Clyde for the article, i can only assume that it's his own work.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting post mate. It confirms what i already knew, these things are not for me.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Very informative ..I was looking for something like this to start my long long research on steroid before I even think of taking them ...thanx ....


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

just one question where are the Figures that have been mentioned in the article throughout...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that is long, I just printed it up, lets see how big of a dent I can put into it today while at work. 

Thanks Mars


----------



## dean1980 (Mar 29, 2009)

hi i have just finished a 2 week cycle stacking sus 250 2ml pw and deca 2ml pw ran out of sus and got a course of tri test 400 could anyone advise me weather i should stack it with deca? :confused1:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

dean1980 said:


> hi i have just finished a 2 week cycle stacking sus 250 2ml pw and deca 2ml pw ran out of sus and got a course of tri test 400 could anyone advise me weather i should stack it with deca? :confused1:


Hi Dean,

welcome to the board.

Start a thread mate and tell us a little about yourself and what you're goals are, it' seems you may have been given some bad advice.


----------



## Misha (Apr 12, 2009)

is it worth to take steroids? i do fitness and improving quite fast i drink just protein shake and i lovin it

my boyfriend does bodybuilding (of course) and doing it naturally and he improving very fast as well he drinks the same protein like me. but he always saying he wants to be bigger than that etc... what should i do?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Misha said:


> is it worth to take steroids? i do fitness and improving quite fast i drink just protein shake and i lovin it
> 
> my boyfriend does bodybuilding (of course) and doing it naturally and he improving very fast as well he drinks the same protein like me. but he always saying he wants to be bigger than that etc... what should i do?


Support him.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Misha said:


> is it worth to take steroids? i do fitness and improving quite fast i drink just protein shake and i lovin it
> 
> my boyfriend does bodybuilding (of course) and doing it naturally and he improving very fast as well he drinks the same protein like me. but he always saying he wants to be bigger than that etc... what should i do?


 and feed him


----------



## jolio2512 (Apr 30, 2009)

IDIOT


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd say that's a little more than I wanted to know about steroids :lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'd say that's a little more than I wanted to know about steroids :lol:


 :lol: , part 2 coming to a forum near you soon.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mars1960 said:


> :lol: , part 2 coming to a forum near you soon.


I Still have not finished the first 50 pages

I will work on that though.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I Still have not finished the first 50 pages
> 
> I will work on that though.


 :lol: , yea it's a bit of a tome, trouble is when you get to the end you need to read it again.:laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, some of that is doubled in there...lol

I did enjoy some of the stuff he was saying that the AR isnt the only things that can be stimulated with steroids.


----------



## Matt a2 (May 16, 2009)

wtf how do steroids give you AIDS and HIV???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt a2 said:


> wtf how do steroids give you AIDS and HIV???


Who said they did?

They are used for AIDS patients to keep or increase bodyweight, it is used for muscle waisting disease's.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think it meant from sharing needles


----------



## ninjalion (Jul 3, 2009)

hi people just thought id share my experience with pro anabolic was weary at 1st as u do but followed the once a day routine stuck with it till the end as in the first 2 weeks i seen improvement in recovery between reps and strength on one bottle as long as it lasted i increased on bench by 20 kg shoulder 20kg and biceps and deltoids 10kg as i work nights i took it in the morning before i went bed and trained evry evening before work i ordered two bottles but have only used one as i wanted to promote my own hormones to be produced as ive heard pro anabolic can slow down or even stop ur own hormone production so i took the caution of having a break for couple months before i start the next bottle i havent lost my gain which im pleased about and i havent lost strength either where as some people have maybe thats down to insufficient rest or energy foods


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

ninjalion said:


> hi people just thought id share my experience with pro anabolic was weary at 1st as u do but followed the once a day routine stuck with it till the end as in the first 2 weeks i seen improvement in recovery between reps and strength on one bottle as long as it lasted i increased on bench by 20 kg shoulder 20kg and biceps and deltoids 10kg as i work nights i took it in the morning before i went bed and trained evry evening before work i ordered two bottles but have only used one as i wanted to promote my own hormones to be produced as ive heard pro anabolic can slow down or even stop ur own hormone production so i took the caution of having a break for couple months before i start the next bottle i havent lost my gain which im pleased about and i havent lost strength either where as some people have maybe thats down to insufficient rest or energy foods


What the bejiggly has this got to do with the OP? Would a new thread of your own be more appropriate?

J


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive just took 3 scoops of NO xplode 20 mins ago, and an oxy 90 mins ago, so i have to go the gym, but i'll read it as soon as i get back with a banana in one hand and a protein shake in the other! IM SO EXCITED!!! I wish i was this positive about learning when i was in school. :lol:


----------



## ORIGINAL (Oct 13, 2009)

lmao i also wish i was a positive as this in school, but i still dont know wots best for me! it was alot to read about steroids ther was too many abbreviations (aas,PCT ) wot ever they all wer. can know 1 explain realy wots the best cycle? in plain english tho lol Thanks


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ORIGINAL said:


> lmao i also wish i was a positive as this in school, but i still dont know wots best for me! it was alot to read about steroids ther was too many abbreviations (aas,PCT ) wot ever they all wer. can know 1 explain realy wots the best cycle? in plain english tho lol Thanks


Start a thread mate and tell us little about about yourself and you're goals.


----------



## ORIGINAL (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, 21, 166cm in height and 140lb or 10st. iv bin train for a while cardio and stuff but just recently wanted to start putting proper muscle. I'm a lil toned and have noticed and improvement over the last 3 months or so. I think iv got my routine down now working diff groups diff days, and am eating as healthy as poss but not getting the gains i want as fast as i would like. iv been researching and looking at people on here and trying to understand wot to do but most of the people on here are well more advance than me and eat a lot. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Wot im tryin 2 ask is should i keep on wiv the eating and protein shakes or wot other supplements could help me, if you have and advice it would be greatly received. <o></o>


----------



## lole (Jan 6, 2009)

lol to much to read but ill come back


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ORIGINAL said:


> Hi, 21, 166cm in height and 140lb or 10st. iv bin train for a while cardio and stuff but just recently wanted to start putting proper muscle. I'm a lil toned and have noticed and improvement over the last 3 months or so. I think iv got my routine down now working diff groups diff days, and am eating as healthy as poss but not getting the gains i want as fast as i would like. iv been researching and looking at people on here and trying to understand wot to do but most of the people on here are well more advance than me and eat a lot. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> Wot im tryin 2 ask is should i keep on wiv the eating and protein shakes or wot other supplements could help me, if you have and advice it would be greatly received. <o></o>


Patience is the key, building a musclar physique takes a long time and a lot of dedication, even on steroids (which you don't need yet).

The best advice i can offer is to take a look in the diet section and make sure you are eating enough quality calories from real food to grow.

Have a look in the training section and make sure you are working out with enough intensity but also taking enough rest, overtraining will hold you back as much as undertraining.

If you have any question on either diet or training then start a thread in the relevant section, there are a lot of knowledge lads on here who will be happy to help you achieve you're goals.

Good luck and welcome to the board.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey mars i will send you the lasik surgery bill lol.


----------



## Diesel Powered (Aug 17, 2009)

Fantastic read, told some of the fellers at the Gym about it and they all agread. Its very helpful information and made fairly easy to understand even for those with less knowledge, it even made one lad that was thinking of starting his first cycle not to bother as he was not aware of all the health problems that can occur until he read it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

debodeebs said:


> got steroids in me brain now


Then might I suggest that you are injecting in the wrong site...


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

To read later :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Joshua said:


> What the *bejiggly* has this got to do with the OP? Would a new thread of your own be more appropriate?
> 
> J


LOL at the use of the term bejiggly... nice one...


----------



## ORIGINAL (Oct 13, 2009)

yea im guna leave it, had a think and like you said its guna take a while. Thnaks Dude!


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

andreww60 said:


> ...


Huh?


----------



## guni (Feb 8, 2010)

what does real prochem look like does anybody have any pics?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do a search on the forum there are plenty of pics in the picture section.....there are no known fakes of PC....


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

Great post m8 :beer:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Fook me thats loooooooooooooooong mars. I'll be reading that one for yonks!! Good post though.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

good read thanks m8


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Come on mate read the rules


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Ahal84 said:


> Come on mate read the rules


What?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mars said:


> What?


A guy deleted his post. He was asking where he could buy gear.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Have to say Mars is one of the guys on here thats a really great help to others and a great addition to uk-m

was going to quote his thread starter tho decided not to as too long,,,lol


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

does anavar (50mg/day) + primo e 30mg-50mg 3d brings test level down? if taken w/o test


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

sauliuhas said:


> does anavar (50mg/day) + primo e 30mg-50mg 3d brings test level down? if taken w/o test


Yes


----------



## tez2fast (Nov 11, 2012)

Good Stuff man Good Stuff Apprect'n is Must.. :thumb:


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Test E thread being closed... WHYYYYYYYY??? am gonna be crying like a lil girl tonight, lost my motivation, as that thread was the only reason am here..


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

it took a while...... but definitely read things in there that i didn't know, what a thread!!


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

An overall excellent presentation, well-supported. I learned some new things. I appreciate the detail about AR functioning. Perhaps it is a little bit out of date, in that it could be expanded a little - especially about combining steroids, but that info is readily available, thanks to google.


----------



## C63 AMG COUPE (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

are there any members in the North East area who would be willing to give advice to a newbie. Sorry if I've posted this in the wrong area Im still trying to work out how to just post a question. Thanks for you help. Please pm me.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

C63 AMG COUPE said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> are there any members in the North East area who would be willing to give advice to a newbie. Sorry if I've posted this in the wrong area Im still trying to work out how to just post a question. Thanks for you help. Please pm me.


You cant use the PM function as you dont have enough posts or been a member for a month.

You just asked a question in my sticky.

It's quite simple, go to the correct section of the forum that corresponds to your question and at the top of the page click on the green box "new thread".

It doesnt matter where they are in the country unless you are thinking of asking questions that break the forum rules and i would advise you not to do that.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess those in the north east stick together mars


----------



## Stefanx (Jun 18, 2013)

Dear lord, I think i will read it in sections over the next week or so.


----------



## Stefanx (Jun 18, 2013)

Dear lord, I think i will read it in sections over the next week or so. Kudos to the author.


----------



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

Think I'm going to need a audio version of this! Everytime I think I'm at the end there more! Lol


----------



## Drunkenx (Nov 17, 2013)

Great post


----------



## pashapasha (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice post


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> It's a shame that the powers that be have banned Him, or whatever the score is.
> 
> I feel that the loss of Mars is detrimental to the board, though.
> 
> ...


Hey mate yes MMars was a great man on here tho think he found things a bit harder after the heart attack in all fairness

Keep on the forum bro as its the best on the net and I feel is going really well now


----------



## Leem89 (Jan 24, 2014)

nice read, some interesting facts in there


----------



## baver1989 (Feb 2, 2014)

Completely random question for anyone who can help..........i literally have just started a course of TTM literally 2 weeks ago and have only taken 2ml (1ml per week) and now i have stopped and none has gone in my system since 29/01/2014 and i am curious if i stopped the course now how long would it take to leave my system completely. thanks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

This is probably gunna be really obvious and sound stupid, but whats the difference between all the tests, trens etc?

I always thought test was just test, but then I see test A, test C,.. tren ace, tren this, tren that.. so whats the difference please?

Cheers and excuse my noobness :laugh:


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> This is probably gunna be really obvious and sound stupid, but whats the difference between all the tests, trens etc?
> 
> I always thought test was just test, but then I see test A, test C,.. tren ace, tren this, tren that.. so whats the difference please?
> 
> Cheers and excuse my noobness :laugh:


Long story short.

Different esters have different half-lives thus making you incject everyday(propionate) or once a week(enanthate) and so on...

You have to jab short esters every day or every other day, but they act faster and leave body faster.

Longer esters start to kick-in later(in week 3-4) and also if you get untolerable sides, longer esters exit body longer thus youll end up getting sides for longer.


----------



## peptideservices (Sep 25, 2014)

Great post, I was researching on it, I thik i can benefit the data. thanks


----------



## ukviking (Oct 12, 2014)

Woah that was long


----------

